# upgrade libvorbisfile.so.5 to libvorbisfile.so.6



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

hi

I cannot install /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia3 on freeBSD 7.0 due to the following problem:
	
	



```
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libvorbisfile.so.5, needed by /usr/local/lib/libartsflow.so,
 may conflict with libvorbisfile.so.6
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libogg.so.5, needed by /usr/local/lib/libartsflow.so, 
 may conflict with libogg.so.6
/usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libvorbisfile.so.5: undefined reference to `_analysis_output_always'
```
Howto solve this problem?


----------



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

I tried to reinstall these packages:
	
	



```
/usr/ports/audio/libvorbis/
/usr/ports/audio/libogg/
```
but still doesn't help.


----------



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

still doesn't work:
	
	



```
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libvorbisfile.so.5, 
 needed by /usr/local/lib/libartsflow.so, may conflict with libvorbisfile.so.6
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libogg.so.5, needed by /usr/local/lib/libartsflow.so, 
 may conflict with libogg.so.6
/usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libvorbisfile.so.5: undefined reference to `_analysis_output_always'
gmake[4]: *** [midisend] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia3/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.10/arts/midi'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia3/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.10/arts/midi'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia3/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.10/arts'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia3/work/kdemultimedia-3.5.10'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/kdemultimedia3.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 2, 2009)

Find out which port causes the problem with [cmd=]pkg_info -W /usr/local/lib/libartsflow.so[/cmd], run pkg_delete -f on that port, and reinstall the port after you've installed the others. It will proably compile against the newer libs. Make sure your ports tree is up to date first.


----------

